# I need your advice..Should I report him to HR?



## Maria08 (Jun 28, 2017)

Dear All,

I had my old expatforum account but forgot the email & password so I created a new one.

Anyways, I would like to share to you what's been happening with my work and would like your advice if I should report my boss to our HR.

My Boss:
He is one of the pioneers in our company.
Very trusted by our CM. You could say he is the right hand man.
Respected by everyone.

I am working as an assistant in a multinational company for more than one year. I was quite thankful when I started here since I have heard a lot of good things about the department I am going to be in and about my boss.

It started when I was working 3 months in the company. My boss started making a move on me. At first he acted like a father; giving advice about life & about work and I appreciated it. But then he started changing the way he talked to me. He started sending me personal messages which I ignored. After a month of continuous harassment over sms & verbally, I decided to send him a message telling him to stop as I was feeling uncomfortable. Since then, he acted mad and it affected our work together. Since then, it's a continuous cycle. He would start again by sending me messages, I'd ignore him, then tell him to stop as I'm not interested then he would again act so mean at work. He even hired another assistant and would indirectly threat me that he will replace me with her. There are times he would play a video on his mobile and tell me to watch. And guess what, it's a porn. Every time I tell him no, he would say I'm too conservative, i should be out of the box. I would tell him what he is doing is inappropriate then he would get mad again. 

He never stops. He told me several times that whatever his targets are, he never stops until he gets it. 

This is making me so stressful! All I want is to have a normal job where it's purely professional! I want to report him to HR & ask them to transfer me to another department but I am quite sure they will side with him and I might lose my job.

I've been living in dubai since 2004 and this is the first time I have experienced such immature and unprofessional boss.

Please I need your advice.


----------



## Maria08 (Jun 28, 2017)

...and I just heard that he will terminate my best friend, without any reason!! He is trying to blackmail me.


----------



## ali.sathick (Jul 9, 2017)

Maria08 said:


> ...and I just heard that he will terminate my best friend, without any reason!! He is trying to blackmail me.


complaint to dubai police and ask for job security, in dubai now getting a job is really difficult.

good luck


----------



## DesertFalcon (Jul 9, 2017)

This is clear harassment and by all means you can approach the police with this matter. Take someone with you, a female co-worker preferably and keep some sort of ground evidence so your boss has no chance of denying or reporting you for false allegations. It's always good to take the advice of an advocate but since it can be costly for you, just approach the police, describe the situation and series of events, how long it has been happening, also the threats and showing of inappropriate material at workplace and highlight job security. Try and find out about the past behaviour of your boss with other female co-workers and if you can find other victims he has harassed. The police will need some kind of proof or evidence, but they will surely investigate into the matter. Witness accounts can really help. 

If you do not wish to take the matter up with the police, make sure people are aware of this and if possible try to speak to someone senior in a different department that has no connection with your boss. 

What ever you do, take action quickly and carefully. This kind of behavior is highly unprofessional and intolerable


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If you are working for a large multinational, as you indicated, alert the HR in the corporate headquarters too. They will not be happy to hear about this as a proper multinational will expect all regional offices to maintain the same standards as the parent company.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

He needs to be fired. You should report it to his line manager or HR immediately. If they don't act or if they don't deal with it in a satisfactory way then you need to be prepared to go to the police.


----------



## Maria08 (Jun 28, 2017)

TallyHo said:


> If you are working for a large multinational, as you indicated, alert the HR in the corporate headquarters too. They will not be happy to hear about this as a proper multinational will expect all regional offices to maintain the same standards as the parent company.


Thanks for all the replies!! The thing is we are in the Head office and he is VERY close to the Chairman, i believe he has more influence than the Head of the HR.


----------



## Maria08 (Jun 28, 2017)

My parents advised me to talk to him and tell him that I would just resign but I don't want to do that. I don't want to keep mum on what's happening but I also don't want to make it a big issue by going to the police.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Maria08 said:


> TallyHo said:
> 
> 
> > If you are working for a large multinational, as you indicated, alert the HR in the corporate headquarters too. They will not be happy to hear about this as a proper multinational will expect all regional offices to maintain the same standards as the parent company.
> ...


Does your company have any kind of corporate security function or internal investigations department .... alternatively legal department ? .... try to find out which external law firms the company use any of these would be a good place to seek some advice and report. Most decent companies in this day and age would stamp on this kind of issue.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Or maybe look on your companies intranet to see if that have an anonymous 'whistleblower' page and just report it there but do it as if you were a witness so they investigate but do not go straight to you first.


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Better consult police with valid evidence which i suppose you have them already such as those messages he used to send you.


----------



## Kepler-452b (Nov 20, 2015)

"My first thought was more aligned with gathering evidence then suing the organisation once the don't take any action. In Europe for instance, this would be the first option I can give a woman facing such a tough time at work." Let's ignore I said this.

First, please do not be left alone in a room with him. Avoid him at all costs and all will be fine. Inshallah. Heed to what others have advised (check with your organisation's internal investigation unit, reporting to police). 

If he has that much of an influence in the company then I'd not want to lead his friends in the organisation about what is going on. It will be his word against yours, and you'll end up looking like you're making false accusations. 

I feel for you, really you should NOT let yourself go through such. In the meantime, please start looking for other jobs, when you get a good/better offer, move on. It's not worth it to be abused at the workplace, after all we are all professionals.

On a personal level, I witnessed a lady workmate harassed by our supervisor. She cried a lot at work imagine that? 

Be careful dear, seek legal guidance on this too. Make sure you have that "job security" that was mentioned if/when you take legal action. 

Sorry for the long response. :/

Wishing you the best.


----------



## zaika (Aug 2, 2015)

You should go to the Police and show them his messages. They are proof.
If you just resign you will act without respect for yourself and you will be responsible for what will happen to his next victim. Please don't do it.


----------



## Kepler-452b (Nov 20, 2015)

zaika said:


> You should go to the Police and show them his messages. They are proof.
> If you just resign you will act without respect for yourself and you will be responsible for what will happen to his next victim. Please don't do it.


 Good point but please take note that it is not of how unfair women are treated in the middle east. NO OFFENCE INTENDED HERE. It's not exactly the best place to be a woman. This is just a fact. Moreover, look at how much power that that man has? She will be at a disadvantage. 

Having said this, I stick with her applying for other jobs, when she gets an offer. She can resign had put forth her case before or during the exist interview.


----------



## The girl next door (Aug 2, 2017)

Hello my dear 

Consider me in your side , my nationality is emaratie so let me give u my opinion 

There is a service in dubai police called "alameen" your information will be hidden for further investigation and then they will try to gather evidence over the guy ( try to keep any messages...etc) even if u can record him this would be a perfect trap , dont worry my dear ..can i know the nationality of the guy ?and what kind of power is he holding ? It Would help me understand more about the situation so i can give u a perfect advise 

Regards


----------

